# Chain Ring Tattoos



## lmsweatherman (Jun 22, 2012)

I get to spend some time on my butt for a few months because of a simple accident that spun my chain ring into my calf and sliced a deep 6.5 inch gash into my leg. The cut was high on my Achilles and cut through 50% of the tendon where it fans into the muscle. My ER doc says these are common and known as "Chain Ring Tattoos" but mine is pretty bad. I have been surfing the web (out of boredom) to find images comparable to my wound and ended up joining the MTBR forum to chat about recovery etc.

Wasatch Crest - YouTube

My buddy put together a music video of the crash and ride here in SLC (link above). And I thought that I would post a few images of my "tattoo" and see if anyone else has some related gore to share on this thread? Show me your tats!


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

That's gnarly bro, but I got ya beat. Murdercycle wreck last year tore my left foot nearly off. There were a few other real bad cuts that I never got photos of. One bad one on my forearm near my elbow had an exposed artery. MEdics said it was a miracle it didn't get opened, and if it had I'da been dead before the meat wagon got there. Anyway, here's the goods.

Fresh detachment. About 30 min after the accident. 









this was one of many surgeries where they had to open it up to clean it out because of infection. Each time they left the wound open so they could come in periodically and wash it out. That sucked.










Freshly attached.










Other side, where they went in to plate the bonez









HEre is the fixator I had to wear for 2 months.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I clipped a tree 2 years ago with my bars. The tree decided that it wasn't fair and sent me otb. It was a normal crash, no big deal, no pain or anything. I was standing up when I noticed there was a huge hole where my skin used to be. The cut was all the way down into the bone, and the muscle and other stuff hadn't filled the void yet so my skin was just draped down into the hole. I rode out, wrapped a friends jersey around my leg and headed to the ER. The spent 4 hours cleaning moss, bark and other woodland debri out. 
Naturally, the friend that was riding with me was a nurse at the hospital we went to, so we heckled the staff the whole night, drew stupid anatomically correct and humorous pictures on the wipe board(most of them were making fun of my chicken like legs).

I went through a week of having to keep the wound open and moist. I had to stuff wet gauze into the gash and wrap it up. Finally 8 days after I split my leg, the doctors were ready to close it up. They were discussing a skin graft because they could get my skin/meat pulled back into position. Luckily the tension stitches held and now I've got a scar like the backside of a corset on my leg.


----------



## lmsweatherman (Jun 22, 2012)

Gnarly posts guys! I am starting to feel grateful for my wound - misery loves company, eh?


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

lmsweatherman said:


> Gnarly posts guys! I am starting to feel grateful for my wound - misery loves company, eh?


Misery loves Percocet too


----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

I guess I won't complain about my injuries anymore!


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

goldencalf said:


> Misery loves Percocet too


Hmm, that would have been nice! I got 3 oxycodone after my first ER trip and only 800mg Ibuprofen after that. 
Actually, the day I went in to have my leg stitched up, they hooked me up on pain killers. I was pretty high/out of it and flirting with a nurse that was easily 45 years older than me. My mother took me to the hospital and recorded the whole thing.

Expecting to have to do a skin graft on my leg if the tension stitches didn't hold the surgeons put me under. Unfortunately, it's not in my medical record that anesthesia stops my heart and I was never asked about anything of the sort or even a family history so I got to go for a bit of a ride in my unconscious state.


----------

